# History of the Westminster Assembly of Divines



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 3, 2006)

_History of the Westminster Assembly of Divines_ by Dr. William M. Hetherington is finished!

Hetherington's work is a helpful addition to the few books that aid in studying the Westminster Assembly. 

For info and ordering information, go here:

http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/HistoryWestminster.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2006)

Great news, Matt! Thank you for your labors for the service of Christ and his kingdom.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 3, 2006)

Great book. I read it some time ago and have it in my library - thank you for bringing it back into circulation.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Great news, Matt! Thank you for your labors for the service of Christ and his kingdom.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 3, 2006)

Very cool...I will have to show hubby!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 3, 2006)

Matt,

There are two entries for this on Lulu. You need to check that out.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 4, 2006)

Review copies available for reviewers?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 4, 2006)

They are, but we need to buy a few ISBN numbers right now so we don't have extra cash for extra copies. I have a whole slew of people asking me that question. I'd love to give them away for free.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 7, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 7, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## crhoades (Oct 18, 2006)

Matt,

Thought I'd let you know I saw one on the shelf at my local Christian bookstore. Logos Bookstore. Still need to pick it up. Looked like a nice job.

Questions for ya. Are the page numbers the same as the older edition? During your edit, did you take anything out or is it all there?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 18, 2006)

The page numbers are not the same, but yes, its all there - and a little extra.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 19, 2006)

Not sure same page numbers is very important as there were several 19th century editions--at least 5 as there is a 5th edition in 1890; the 4th and 5th were same page length but not sure if an exact reprint or not.
Glad to see it in print.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 19, 2006)

Since we will keep this one in print as long as possible (and with POD its possible for ever until Christ comes back) the page numbering will "now" remain the same.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Since we will keep this one in print as long as possible (and with POD its possible for ever until Christ comes back) the page numbering will "now" remain the same.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2006)

There is a biographical entry on William Hetherington here.


----------

